

Gay Marriage Legalized by Top U.S. Court in Landmark Ruling - sizzle
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-26/gay-marriage-legalized-nationwide-by-u-s-supreme-court-ibdovxv1

======
sizzle
Same-sex couples have a constitutional right to marry nationwide, the U.S.
Supreme Court said in a historic ruling that caps the biggest civil rights
transformation in a half-century.

